# Piecrust guard ~ for those looking!



## yeshoney (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-Prewa...4332637?pt=Asian_Antiques&hash=item53fba7535d


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Let the festivities begin! Who's gonna be the first to try and get the auction ended early? V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 26, 2013)

Could use the fork!


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 26, 2013)

*!*

Well I messages him we will see !


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 26, 2013)

What kind of value do you guys see in those?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 26, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> What kind of value do you guys see in those?




I don't know, but I need one to replace the one that was swiped off of my 5Bar before I got it.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 26, 2013)

*!*

I think they are well worth $200 . Truly shocked no ones popped them yet


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 27, 2013)

*!*

No dice! ........


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 27, 2013)

...please tell me no one here is bidding yet...


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Sorry*

I have been looking for one of these for 6 months . I will be bidding. Why?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 27, 2013)

just saying: "why bid _now_," not "don't bid at all"


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 4, 2013)

$331.50 + shipping, I thought it would break $500 with all the hype around it.  I guess tooling up for repops might be a ways off.


----------

